# Vista Desde Chiluca



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

esta era la vista hace un par de semanas que fui a rodar a chiluca


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

¡De pocas! Me recuerda mis tiempos preparatorianos en Amecameca, Méx., al pie de los volcanes...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

NO maaaa... esta de poca!

Desde que parte de Chiluca es? Seguro algun lugar por arriba de Espiritu Santo, no?


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Esa parte si estoy bien ubicado como creo, es por parte de la ruta que pasamos por presa Madin y salimos a carretera para bajara atizapán, bueno esa es mi percepción! 

Esta época esa genial ir a rodar allá.

Este fin si voy por mis guantes, lo juro! que se me queman las llantas por ir a rodar a mi chiluquita bella.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Esa parte si estoy bien ubicado como creo, es por parte de la ruta que pasamos por presa Madin y salimos a carretera para bajara atizapán, bueno esa es mi percepción!
> 
> Esta época esa genial ir a rodar allá.
> 
> Este fin si voy por mis guantes, lo juro! que se me queman las llantas por ir a rodar a mi chiluquita bella.


Sabado 20-Mar. Toc.

Te llamo el 15-Mar para ponernos de acuerdo. Yo tambien quiero ir a un Chilucazo.

Esta seco, fresco, todavia no hay mucho polvo y no hace mucho calor... como dices, perfecto para rodar!


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Warp said:


> Sabado 20-Mar. Toc.
> 
> Te llamo el 15-Mar para ponernos de acuerdo. Yo tambien quiero ir a un Chilucazo.
> 
> Esta seco, fresco, todavia no hay mucho polvo y no hace mucho calor... como dices, perfecto para rodar!


Ya estas toc!, solo voy a pedri permiso o canjear mi dìa porque ese sábado me toca trabajar
pero te aviso.

Saludos!:thumbsup:


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

Warp said:


> NO maaaa... esta de poca!
> 
> Desde que parte de Chiluca es? Seguro algun lugar por arriba de Espiritu Santo, no?


es por el chiluco hay un single track que te deja en un mirador y ahi tienes una vista cabrona, si tienes rutas por chiluca pasalas-


----------

